# What hobbies



## Cab2cos (Apr 1, 2013)

What other hobbies do you have.
My hobbie is fishing .:wave:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I used to love fishing. Not been for a few years though.
My other pass time, other than French cars, is pissing about with computers


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Weights, growing chillies and detailing ha!


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Boxing!! Doing and watching!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Airsoft and shooting


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I ride BMX and play around with cars. Fixing, modifying and stuff


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Golf and fishing for me:thumb:


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

RC Helicopters I enjoy the building and setting up as much if not more than the flying. Well except when a good trick goes well!


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

Cigars, collecting and smoking them, especially cubans


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Muay Thai and Jiujitsu, snowboarding (when i can) and pretty much anything car related


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Playing poker is my main hobbie, do it alot

Also go fishing, boxing, car shows, djing and shooting so I'm abit varied


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Playing drums and bass guitar,bit of mixing when i had my decks,riding my mountain bike, bit of astronomy,bit of photography.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Just started up on the weights again after 2 years out


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

ells_924 said:


> Boxing!! Doing and watching!


Got any vids of yourself doing it? Do you spar with others or just practice and stuff?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Other than using products to clean cars, I guess my other hobby is shopping and buying products to clean cars.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Clay shooting/missing . Wildfowling ( 1st season ) knife collecting/making. And finding pictures of Kelly Brook on the net


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulinLincs said:


> Clay shooting/missing . Wildfowling ( 1st season ) knife collecting/making. And finding pictures of Kelly Brook on the net


Kelly brook hmmmm


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

Fly fishing, mainly in rivers.


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

my hobbie is 1:14 scale RC trucks


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

farley2708 said:


> my hobbie is 1:14 scale RC trucks
> 
> 100 3036 - YouTube


That is so cool.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

farley2708 said:


> my hobbie is 1:14 scale RC trucks
> 
> 100 3036 - YouTube


How good is that!! Makes me want one, bet you detail them :lol:


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 20, 2012)

Cycling, climbing/mountaineering, photography and detailing.

Don't get enough time to to any of them as much as I'd like.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Drumming (badly) Amateur historian stuff, music production (terrible) Audio engineering (yet to build a speaker) Amateur CAD (mainly Architectural stuff, helps with speaker thing too) and pooing (i am really good at that)


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Other than detailing, my hobbies and pastimes include food and cooking (if anyone here has ever seen my Twitter feed, you'll know that I'm a massive London street food groupie), cinema and movies, computers (hence the day job and previous career) and women.


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

I enjoy taking Lola my English bully out, riding my ninja 636 and doing general jobs around the house (carpenter by trade)


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> Cycling, climbing/mountaineering, photography and detailing.
> 
> Don't get enough time to to any of them as much as I'd like.


Snap!


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Also it's interesting to hear what other hobbies people have. Good thread dude :thumb:


----------



## steve204me (Jul 19, 2013)

Shooting, stick and brush making (antler and horn)



Steve.


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Footy, mountain biking, buying/selling art.


----------



## djmisio85 (Jun 24, 2012)

Weights, cycling and karting. They just closed my local kart track, so I guess more time will go on detailing hehe. Oh and I love shopping and internet shopping... don't know if it's a hobby or an addiction though


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Watching Nigella or is that just me.....chin-up girl.

I design and produce stained glass.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/album.php?albumid=800&pictureid=5186

Ex: Golfer.(11) Cycling, shooting, rock-climbing, sailing/ canoeing badminton and photography.

Have a fun day, John Tht. :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Photography, rifle shooting, deer stalking, travel, cooking - in theory, unfortunately in recent years Fibromyalgia has severely curtailed some of my activities.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Baking and hula hooping, yet seems to be less and less as I feel I must have my house as clean as the car


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

I collect die cast models from corgi and like collecting the eddie stobart trucks


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Another Fisherman here, mainly bass and mullet fishing, plus kayaking, cycling and weight training!


----------



## Cat Face (Jan 9, 2011)

Petrol/nitro rc cars, gardening (not pulling weeds out of the ground but cutting logs with the chainsaw and chucking stuff in a shredder  ), detailing and watching F1.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Really got into my golf in the last few months , Playing 4 evenings Mon-Thurs and playing Sat & Sun mornings


----------



## Karisma (May 31, 2013)

Teaching my self to retrim car interiors.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

making my son smile cant get more rewarding than that


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I love my supercross, drifting, drags, and gymkhana. :thumb:

I also distill my own spirits! 



Jimski said:


> Weights, *growing chillies* and detailing ha!


Wicked! Me too! What you got growing?

I got in order of heat: Corno Di Toro Rosso, Jalapeño, African Birdseye, Tobasco, Orange Habanero, Bhut Jolokia, and Trinidad Scorpion Butch T. And yes I eat them all!!! 

.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Motocross, anything motorbikes really, cycling, playing drums and gaming. Want to get into photography however.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Lots of things but never really get the time as my job makes me work from 10 am to 3am some days, working from home helps a lot.

I like Airsoft Herts AWA, Fishing but not been for ages, Karting got a Rotax Zip, DIY costs to dam much!.
Cleaning cars has now become a new obsession, (that costs a lot more than you think too) the challenge to get it looking its best just keeps on eluding me HA HA.

oh well back to work


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Detailing . Play the electric bass .


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

bazz said:


> I collect die cast models from corgi and like collecting the eddie stobart trucks


Me too. Sold the Eddie Stobart collection and then concentrated on PBY Catalina kits, as at the time, I was a member of the flight/ground crew of the Duxford based "Cat".

No longer do any off that though. Although still got quite an impressive collection of Catalina kits.

Enjoy dabbling in model trains, airshows, aviation photography etc.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

PaulinLincs said:


> ..finding pictures of Kelly Brook on the net


I think I will make this my new hobby!

:wave:


----------



## robf73 (Sep 17, 2012)

cycling and playing guitar in a rock band: https://www.facebook.com/thecellarmachine. available for your party at a very reasonable rate... :wave:

the biking takes up quite a bit of time, especially as i recently did a non-stop 270 mile ride from London to Holyhead for charity with some equally bonkers friends. no car cleaning that weekend, but it did afford an exuse to use some waxes and sealants to make the bike sparkle beforehand


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Ten Pin Bowling, watching films, building/fixing computers and cleaning other things than cars (OCD).


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> I love my supercross, drifting, drags, and gymkhana. :thumb:
> 
> I also distill my own spirits!
> 
> ...


I've heard about this scorpion beast. What's the script?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> Muay Thai and Jiujitsu, snowboarding (when i can) and pretty much anything car related


Kindred spirits it would appear :wave:

I also love mma, training and watching, and spending time with my dogs. They have been in the wars lately so every day is a gift :thumb:


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

PaulinLincs said:


> That is so cool.


cheers man for the comment,have a vid of it tipping (somewhere),well not tipping my eldest out :lol:


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

Bradders said:


> How good is that!! Makes me want one, bet you detail them :lol:


cheers Bradders,its a bit on the expensive side,truck & MFU + controller was £600 &that was from Hong Kong,price it here to see how much :doublesho
as for the trailer,all scratch built,trailer lights,dummy air suspension,mud-guards,rims & tyres are from a company called Carson in Germany.............you know what the Germans are like,that was another £350,you should checkout some of the videos on youtube,for the scandanavians.........................its a passion


----------



## Twenny Benson (Mar 22, 2011)

robf73 said:


> cycling and playing guitar in a rock band: https://www.facebook.com/thecellarmachine. available for your party at a very reasonable rate... :wave:
> 
> the biking takes up quite a bit of time, especially as i recently did a non-stop 270 mile ride from London to Holyhead for charity with some equally bonkers friends. no car cleaning that weekend, but it did afford an exuse to use some waxes and sealants to make the bike sparkle beforehand


Still doing the odd bit of dance down at pineapple?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Cycling (MTB and just to start on Road) - just waiting on a new bike being delivered :thumb:
Our two dogs (Tibetan Terrier and Bassett hound), Photography (shoot Canon 500D)



Cheers
Ben


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

Found the video of my truck tipping  and a couple of pics

the 'workings' for light,sound & drive function with a 3 speed gearbox







just click on the picture,video will buffer then play (photobucket)


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

my hobbies are my son, my dog my horses and basketball,


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Driving, detailing, music, movies and food. More the merrier.


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

I play golf and dabble in a bit of ice and roller hockey now and then I used to play a lot when I was younger


----------



## jy_oc_hx (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a couple of other hobbies that are listed in order of favour. Detailing(its still all new and novel). Aquariums, more specifically planted aquariums. Finally computers, building fixing and programming.


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Rugby, weights, cycling


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Gym, R/C cars, gadgets


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

Fell Racing 




and Ultra racing i.e. anything over 26.2 miles with a penchant for 100+ milers preferably off - road.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

farley2708 said:


> my hobbie is 1:14 scale RC trucks
> 
> 100 3036 - YouTube


how cool was that for a kid...:thumb:

is that a truck puller motor or the regular tamiya one?

my scania is about 95% done.2 years ago...:doublesho
need to get her up and running...:thumb:


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

binned the tamiya 'can' motor for a Poison one,not as fast now but more pulling power,are you on 'RC Trucking' forum?


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

farley2708 said:


> binned the tamiya 'can' motor for a Poison one,not as fast now but more pulling power,are you on 'RC Trucking' forum?


no, but i will be taking a look...! was on rcroadvehicles a couple or 3 years back...?
i've got same as you, scania with the full mfu but built it, got most of it wired, then stopped for some reason and that was 2 years ago...:tumbleweed: all packed away safely along with sheets of chequerplate and led light bars and all sorts of goodies...:thumb:
just found a couple of pics...








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## scaniadaft (Jun 6, 2012)

Another one for 1/14 RC trucks, great hobby but getting more and more expensive. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

stangalang said:


> I've heard about this scorpion beast. What's the script?


The Indian Bhut Jolokias, also known as the Naga and Ghost chilli, and the Dorset Naga came from selected seed from this chilli. This is stupidly hot....

The Trinidad Scorpion is on another level! Mine is easily twice as hot as my Jolokias! This is pure pain! Pure chemical burn! Ever felt the need to suck on a soldering iron? These Scorpions are like drinking molten lava!

I don't even joke around giving these to mates for fun, these can actually kill people! One of my chilli head mates got put in hospital from a Bhut Jolokia.....


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I've had and got ghost pepper, it's that scorpion dude I seek :devil:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Mountain biking, skiing, snowboarding and also really enjoy gardening.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Field Trials, shooting and Pigeon racing are my main hobbies :thumb:

Great thread


----------



## robf73 (Sep 17, 2012)

Twenny Benson said:


> Still doing the odd bit of dance down at pineapple?


oh dude, you're soooooo funny:lol: thank god i wore my corset for i fear i my sides would have split.
think the joke will be lost on everyone else though mate.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

stangalang said:


> I've had and got ghost pepper, it's that scorpion dude I seek :devil:


Ok Matty, this little sucker has got your name on it!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

robf73 said:


> oh dude, you're soooooo funny:lol: thank god i wore my corset for i fear i my sides would have split.
> think the joke will be lost on everyone else though mate.


:lol::lol::lol:

Not wasted on me!:thumb:

Ben


----------



## robf73 (Sep 17, 2012)

SBM said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Not wasted on me!:thumb:
> 
> Ben


don't you start too. i suffer enough abuse from Twenny Benson as it is...


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Car enthusiast - Saab in particular!

Football - Leicester City fan.....sadly......

Film

Music - Prog rock and Jazz 

Golf


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> The Indian Bhut Jolokias, also known as the Naga and Ghost chilli, and the Dorset Naga came from selected seed from this chilli. This is stupidly hot....
> 
> The Trinidad Scorpion is on another level! Mine is easily twice as hot as my Jolokias! This is pure pain! Pure chemical burn! Ever felt the need to suck on a soldering iron? These Scorpions are like drinking molten lava!
> 
> I don't even joke around giving these to mates for fun, these can actually kill people! One of my chilli head mates got put in hospital from a Bhut Jolokia.....


I need these in my life  I'll tuck into nagas happily, and infinity chillis which are on par with the Trinidad Scorpion. What's the actual flavour like in comparison to say a naga?

My hobbies outside of detailing are mainly my guitar. I play in our band as our sole guitarist. I spank a Fender Sambora Stratocaster and a Jackson Dinky Reverse through my Engl Thunder head and cab. I've got a PRS S2 Mira on order though....stunning sounding guitar.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Gym, Fishing, Motorsports and Football :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm a golfer - currently 13 handicap but getting seriously into it so hoping that will drop a bit.

Also a musician, played in a Beatles Tribute band in Liverpool for 5-6 years, also went round Europe for a bit playing at various Beatles festivals. 

Now I do some solo acoustic gigs, play in an acoustic duo and also play lead guitar in a corporate entertainment band.

I'm also loving detailing more and more too so I have quite a busy time of things!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gym and playing/watching football (big West Ham fan, go to virtually all the games).

Hopefully getting back into the kickboxing soon after taking a couple of years out.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

robf73 said:


> don't you start too. i suffer enough abuse from Twenny Benson as it is...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

Bikes, Bikes, Bikes


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

nick.s said:


> I need these in my life  I'll tuck into nagas happily, and infinity chillis which are on par with the Trinidad Scorpion. What's the actual flavour like in comparison to say a naga?


I find the Scorpion more fruity and citrus tasting than my Jolokia. the Jolokia got a bit of a bitter after taste too that the Scorpion doesn't have. Heat doesn't compare, Scorpion hotter for sure. Rip into one if you can get it! :thumb:


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Apart from my Coupe, my other interest is bicycles.

Used to race singlespeed mountain bikes, club runs on the roadie, big days in the hills on the full bouncer or just commuting - anything to do with bikes is good - you can never have too many.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Where can you get these scorpion chillies from then without growing them? My dad likes hot chillies in curry. The curry mix thing that Sharwoods did for the help the heros was his favorite. That was Bhut Jolokia but they've stopped doing it


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Cuban cigars, Guns, Golf, Lacrosse and Liquor :thumb:
O yea and detailing


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Carp fishing, RC nitro off-road 1/8th and of course detailing!!!


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

deano93tid said:


> Carp fishing, RC nitro off-road 1/8th and of course detailing!!!


Yes my sir, good choice.

I also race 1/8th scale Buggies, and like to Doddle with computers.

Oh and I love Nandos, I'm there all the time.. Chicken eating as a hobby?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Gym/Weightlifting
Golf
And of course ... detailing!


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Golf- im crap tho, and fiddling with cars and modifying cars. I also like visiting different cities taking in the architecture and interested in weather systems


----------



## maniacavenger (Nov 6, 2009)

Snowboarding, weights, occasional bit of photography.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

rayner said:


> Where can you get these scorpion chillies from then without growing them? My dad likes hot chillies in curry. The curry mix thing that Sharwoods did for the help the heros was his favorite. That was Bhut Jolokia but they've stopped doing it


If you want a hot curry sauce, try Fire Foods  Theirs will make that Sharwoods one look like it is a mild korma!






Not for the feint of heart!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Quick shot of my setup from tonights band practice. Engl Thunder 50 head in to a Marshall 4x12 and my trusty Fender Sambora Stratocaster 










Love it!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

good question. i'm into road & trials biking for fitness etc.

Mainly family life as we speak though!

ATB
Nick


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

my WIFE !
she's for me ...
... the most wonderful of all hobbies of the world !!!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bazz said:


> I collect die cast models from corgi and like collecting the eddie stobart trucks


Cool, bet you have some good stuff!

Got my wee boy a corgi Nova for £50 at biggar car show last week he loves it.


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Cycling ( did John O Groats to Lands End this summer, MTB, triathlon competitor and referee, some time trials as well)
Motorbiking on the Thundercat
An allotment ( I'm 38, so quite young at our site)
And like all others, seemingly scant time to do it all properly.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Gym, cars, detailing and spending time with the family if that counts


----------

